# What is wrong with this picture?



## jar546 (Dec 18, 2016)

Above is the meter base.  What violations exist on this installation?


----------



## steveray (Dec 19, 2016)

Is the utility "ground/neutral" allowed to identified that way? Load side grounding jumps ahead of main?


----------



## cda (Dec 21, 2016)

so or us non electrical people what is the answer???

Looks like  neutral problem


----------



## McShan (Dec 21, 2016)

the bonding jumper should be isolated? 

110.14 no inhibitor compound used?


----------



## linnrg (Dec 21, 2016)

here is another


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 21, 2016)

Isn't upside down?


----------



## my250r11 (Dec 21, 2016)

linnrg said:


> here is another


Not an electrical guy but know that it has to be openable for access, don't know what code


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 21, 2016)

Counterfeit?


----------



## mfichter80 (Dec 22, 2016)

This site won't let me click on the picture to take a closer look at it.  That's what's wrong with the picture.


----------



## mfichter80 (Dec 22, 2016)

steveray said:


> Is the utility "ground/neutral" allowed to identified that way? Load side grounding jumps ahead of main?



All of the ground/neutral lugs are connected by a solid piece of metal, they aren't disconnected by the breaker, so technically when the wires are connected on either side it serves the same function.  The only problems I have ever seen about what's on the top and bottom of a meter/disconnect would have to do with what the power company wants.  I don't know about other places but in my state the power company writes their own code book for that.  And the guys working for the power company usually don't even know what their own book says.

So I think the only entity that would say the grounding conductor should be on the bottom would be the power company.  I don't think that's a code issue, and I don't think it's the inspector's job to say no to that.  Also, you only have so many lugs, and the wires have to go somewhere.


----------



## mfichter80 (Dec 22, 2016)

250.64(D)(3)

grounding electrode conductor shall be connected to the grounded service conductor(s)... on the supply side of the service disconnecting means.


----------



## steveray (Dec 22, 2016)

Used to looking for the green screw for main bonding jumper....


----------



## ICE (Dec 22, 2016)

mfichter80 said:


> This site won't let me click on the picture to take a closer look at it.  That's what's wrong with the picture.


You can if you use an iPad.


----------



## McShan (Mar 30, 2017)

no bushing on the thread's


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 30, 2017)

Flashing tape is not installed shingle like fashion.


----------

